

Ask HN: does anyone have trouble with the last 1% of app development? - freddy

It seems I can develop the app and test it but when it comes to actually deploying it and all that is involved. Building the icon, default image, posting to app store I seem to just bet bored. Does anyone else have this problem?
======
coralreef
Yeah, its fairly boring unless you're into the creative art stuff. I'll
usually just whip together some of my art assets and Photoshop something
quickly.

Use this to publish your icons quickly:
[http://appicontemplate.com/ios7](http://appicontemplate.com/ios7)

------
27182818284
Yes. But more like the last 20%. I generally follow the 80 20 rule I find. 80%
I get done in like 2 weeks and the last 20 takes me a really really really
long time.

~~~
freddy
Yeah same here.

